# Emma is 6 months old! (Pics galore)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My little princess, Emma turned six months old on May 27th! :w00t: :chili: :wub: I really can't believe it and don't know how this time has flown by so fast...it seems like only yesterday that I brought her home! On the other hand, it seems like she has always been a part of our little family and I can't imagine life without her at all now. 

I thought I'd update you all on how Emma's doing and share some new pictures. Emma has been home with us for three months now. She settled in beautifully from day one - she was always a very good, well adjusted, sweet little puppy and is growing up to be just the most wonderful dog. Emma has been to puppy school, on many outings with her mommy and brother, and even went to Nationals this year - she loves being out and about and loves being (VERY) social. She loves everyone and has never met a stranger...but is becoming a mommy's girl more and more every day...my little shadow! She ADORES her brother, Bailey and the two of them play constantly. I can't tell you how happy it makes me to watch them play together. As many of you may remember, I was very concerned about how Bailey would react to a new puppy after being the only child for three years...but after a couple of weeks of a very careful, slow introduction, the two of them have gotten along beautifully. Emma acts like the typical pesky little sister who loves and adores and looks up to her older brother and likes to do whatever he is doing....and of course tease and annoy him at times!  Bailey is gentle but very playful with her...but definitely lets her know when she's being too much of a bratty little sister! 

Emma has adjusted really well to my schedule and is totally fine being left at home for short periods of time. She rides well in the car and has been on MANY very long road trips. We are still working on potty training and she has recently "found her voice" so we are working on the barking too. She goes through phases of being a finicky eater or a chow hound, depending on her mood. She weighs a whopping 3.4 pounds right now so she's just a teensy little thing next to her brother. I'm REALLY enjoying her puppyhood and I'm looking forward to watching her continue to grow and learn new things. My baby is growing up too fast!!! Okay, so now for the pics...


Here's Emma on her very first day home with us, at 12 weeks old: 










And this is Emma last weekend at 6 months old. We had an impromptu photo session one night when she was being cute and trying to delay bed time! 


















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gosh she is so cute!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She is adorable!*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Emma is so cute :wub:
I can't believe she is already 6 months!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Emma is just gorgeous Nida!!! She is so petite and feminine and I love her teeny little nose and lips:wub:. She also sounds like she has the perfect personality to boot. You are so blessed to have one of Carina and Stacy's puppies!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Emma rocks!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*She Is Very Beautiful and Growing fast. I Love Her Face and Big Eyes.*
*We Are Blessed are we Not.*
*Nickee******


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She sounds like the perfect little angel Nida, she sure is adorable:wub: I love to watch them play together too. I'm starting to see that with my new kitten and Jodi. I think it's nice for them to have a playmate and it has really kept him active in the last few weeks. I'm looking forward to seeing them cuddled up together.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Nida, she sure knows how to work a camera. Every shot of her is to die for. She is one gorgeous little pup:wub::wub::wub::wub:.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe Emma is 6 months already! She is a doll-baby and I am so happy things are going so well..she is lucky to have you, Nida.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Nida she is just beautiful!!! Carina has such stunning dogs, wonderful representation of the breed, and you've got one of them!!!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

She is too cute for words!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

She is so beautiful! She looks so lovely in every picture. However I am dying to see more pictures of her and Mr.Bailey! :innocent: Puppyhood is the best time!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

6 MONTHS:w00t: How can that be? It feels like you just got her. :wub::wub: She's:Sooo cute: What a beautiful coat she has and she's got the model thing down. 
Nida - she was so worth the wait and definitely THE ONE meant for you. So glad she and Bailey get along so well. Hope you'll have Bailey in your siggie with Emma again. :wub: Thanks for posting pix so we can drool.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You just want to kiss the cute little face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Oh Emma you sure are a cutie and I wish I was there to cuddle you and give you lots of kisses. :wub::wub:


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhh, I long to see pictures of your beautiful little Emma!!!

She is so adorable!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Emma is adorable! Loved the pics!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 6 months old! She is growing up fast . Nida, she is just too cute in these pics! Love her :wub: :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nida, she is absolutely beautiful, but she as just a bit of mischief written all over her face! Give her and your sweet Bsiley boy a kiss from us!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Emma is a total supermodel! She is just an absolute slice of heaven! I can't believe how cute she is. I am so glad she has fit right into your life with Bailey!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous and loves the camera.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh my she is a gorgeous pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

6 months already?! She is so cute. I love all these photos. Looks like she knows she's supposed to look cute so she stands up and delivers. 

I'm so so happy for you, Bailey and Emma


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So beautiful. Her hair is amazing. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Just adorable!:wub:


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Too adorable!!!! 


<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Awe..she is sure a little sweetheart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Emma surely is a real sweetheart. Love the expressions on her little face.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What a pretty little girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> My little princess, Emma turned six months old on May 27th!
> 
> She weighs a whopping 3.4 pounds right now so she's just a teensy little thing next to her brother.


I just love her :wub: Callie says happy 6th month to her sister. 

Can't believe Callie now weighs more than Emma! :w00t:


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

So so cute! Love how you have two bands in her hair.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She is absolutely precious!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Emma is so cute!!! Can't believe she is already six months old...what a little darling.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Shes a cutie!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Nida, Emma is just adorable! And such a friendly little fluff. I remember her 'swimming' in your arms at Nationals...brings a big smile to my face.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! 6 months have gone by so quickly! I feel like it was just yesterday when little Emma first arrived. She is growing to be a beautiful Malt :wub: Her and Bailey remind me a lot of Kelly and Dolce. Poodles really are the best big brothers. 

Hugs to all of you from Kelly & I :heart:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

So beautiful!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sending lots of love and snuggles to a beautiful little girl :wub::wub::wub::wub:
Emma you sure are growing up fast!


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

What a little doll!! I love her hair! My little ones look so cute with long hair too, but I can't keep the mats out of it so I have to keep them short 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nida, I want to snuggle with that little Emma. She's is absolutely darling!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy belated half-birthday. You are too cute for words. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone, for your sweet words about Emma! Sorry it took me a couple of days to come back to this thread and respond. This weekend Bailey, Emma and I drove back down to NC from VA where we had been visiting for a few weeks. Now we have a couple of weeks to pack up and move back up to VA for good. It's a crazy busy time for us....moving is no fun! 

Thanks for commenting on Emma's pictures...I'm glad you enjoyed them! Thank you also for asking about my Bailey. I haven't been able to take any good pictures of the two of them together yet but I sure will try to get some to share with you all soon!


----------

